# growing algae?



## Onepointeighty (May 12, 2007)

so my tank is close to 2 months old up and running. I want to pick up a cory or two and a smaller sized pleco (not a common pleco i understand how huge they get) 

the guy at my LFS told me im guna need more algae growth for me to have a healthy pleco in my tank.

*so now im wondering how I can promote the growth of some algae*, theres just about none in my tank right now.

-vinny


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Need more info about your tank. Inhabitants, tank size, decor, lighting, substrate ect...


----------



## Onepointeighty (May 12, 2007)

Damon said:


> Need more info about your tank. Inhabitants, tank size, decor, lighting, substrate ect...


its a 29 g with 5 assorted barbs, (in the sig), about 8 assorted sized fake plants, 3 rocks, 1 treasure chest tank decoration, and a 2 and a half inch 3 way plumbing pipe, over black gravel, light is on for roughly 13 hours a day

-vinny


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Feed algae wafers at lights out. The pleco will eat them and they will seed algae to grow in the tank. Don't overdo it. Also get a pleco-sized cave for it to sleep in during the day. Fake logs or pvc pipe work well.


----------



## Onepointeighty (May 12, 2007)

emc7 said:


> Feed algae wafers at lights out. The pleco will eat them and they will seed algae to grow in the tank. Don't overdo it. Also get a pleco-sized cave for it to sleep in during the day. Fake logs or pvc pipe work well.


iv got one piece of pipe but ill probably get another if i decide to get the pleco, what kind of smaller pleco are there? I have a 29 gallon so i dont want to get a big guy.

thanks

-vinny


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Since you don't already have a pleco, why don't you wait until your tank has algae before buy him? Most tanks develope algae spontaneously, even when that happens, you would still need to supplement a pleco's diet in that size tank.


----------



## Onepointeighty (May 12, 2007)

emc7 said:


> Since you don't already have a pleco, why don't you wait until your tank has algae before buy him? Most tanks develope algae spontaneously, even when that happens, you would still need to supplement a pleco's diet in that size tank.



ya i understand that but you know how it is, i love watching those guys and am very eager to get one 

whats the smallest type of pleco? 

-vinny


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

Onepointeighty said:


> iv got one piece of pipe but ill probably get another if i decide to get the pleco, what kind of smaller pleco are there? I have a 29 gallon so i dont want to get a big guy.
> 
> thanks
> 
> -vinny


hey congratz on the new tank i know nothing about plecos but i no that algae comes and goes. i had brown to start then green hair and fianlly in is receding with no large amounts left so be carefull that you know it will last

also well done on being sensible and waiting for the tank to be right for the fish not the other way around


----------



## Onepointeighty (May 12, 2007)

oliesminis said:


> hey congratz on the new tank i know nothing about plecos but i no that algae comes and goes. i had brown to start then green hair and fianlly in is receding with no large amounts left so be carefull that you know it will last
> 
> also well done on being sensible and waiting for the tank to be right for the fish not the other way around


thanks man, yeah im doing my best to keep the fish living healthy and happy thats why im trying to get some info on the smallest pleco i can get id rather not have to transfer them to a friends larger tank when they grow.

so again, does anyone have maybe a good website of alot of diferent species of plecos, im looking for one that grows to 6 inches MAX

-vinny


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

bristlenose pleco- max size 6 inches- non aggressive


----------



## Onepointeighty (May 12, 2007)

hes pretty cool is there any others around his size?

-vinny


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

clown pleco would be my best reccomendation. Cheap, hardy, and stay small.


----------



## Onepointeighty (May 12, 2007)

Scuba Kid said:


> clown pleco would be my best reccomendation. Cheap, hardy, and stay small.


really? i thought they got kinda large? i guess i was wrong i hope im wrong i think those guys are awesome

-vinny


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

How about flash pleco L204? Up to 5 inches only. I've got one & I don't even need to feed it - as log as you've a bogwood as its main meal - which is a must IMO.

http://www.timstropicals.com/FreshwaterFish/Catfish/FlashPleco.asp

As to algae, I would never try to grow it. People are only desperate to get rid of it. If you don't have it now, you simply cross your finger and hope that it will not come. When it starts it will be a pain. I would just feed bogwood and algae wafer, together with luttuce, spinach, peas and cucumber for the pleco ... until one day you find that you have too much algae and then you can stop.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Also, not all plecos are good algae eater. That means not all of them really need algae. If you grow algae and then choose one who does not eat too much algae, then ... :chair:


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

An Oldie but a goodie. How many times have we had this discussion?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

best bet is just to feed them algae wafers, veggie wafers, and some fresh veggies. my plecos loved fresh cucumber/ zucchini. 

also, if youre looking for something small, you could always go with gold nuggets. theyre usually available, and stay relatively small.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have hundreds of plecos..commonsa,bushnose.L-66,L-134,L136b and a few others..no algae in my tanks,i feed algae wafers;Plecocaine,bloodworms and a few other things.
plecos are scavengers.they are omnivorous.some are more vegetarian and some are more carnivorous;but they are all pretty much omnivores.so give them a varied diet.and make sure they have a piece of real driftwood to chew on.it is needed to aid in digestion.
note:....this conversation will be repeated about 200 times within the next year..


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

best way to get algea in your tank is to just expose it to direct sun light.... you'll have so much algea, you wont know what to do with it... lol...


----------

